# When will I get my voice back?



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

My surgery (tt) was on December 1st. When should I expect my voice to come back....? I can't hit those high notes for Christmas! lol

I have a hoarse voice, and it is tiring. It is very exahsting.
The dr. assured me that the vocal chords were not injured (thank goodness). Does anyone have this issue?

Thanks.

Alicia
:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> My surgery (tt) was on December 1st. When should I expect my voice to come back....? I can't hit those high notes for Christmas! lol
> 
> I have a hoarse voice, and it is tiring. It is very exahsting.
> The dr. assured me that the vocal chords were not injured (thank goodness). Does anyone have this issue?
> ...


Nor should you be hitting the high notes; it's too soon and you could cause further stress to the vocal cords!!

I did not have the surgery but others will comment, I am sure.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is your conversational voice back to normal or are you struggling with that as well?

I didn't have any issues with my voice and was able to scream bloody murder at my dog a week after surgery when she attempted a guerrilla-style attack on the UPS guy, but I was told that it was very possible that I would have some occasional issues up to four weeks past surgery. A friend of mine who had a TT 13 years ago said that while her voice is more or less the same, she does have difficulty singing (we're all thankful she doesn't do that professionally  ).


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that is par for the course after surgery. My surgery was oct 20, and I still have trouble singing. I just stop singing when it gets bad. Lots of off notes for me (lol). It's kinda stinky because I love to sing, good thing I don't make a living doing it.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

My surgery was on Nov. 21st and I'm still not back 100%. Maybe 70% I'd say. I can't sing along to the radio (something I do often!) unless it's a very low range. I can tell that it's getting better everyday though. For my job, I have to do presentations on a microphone for an audience and while I'm not straining my voice due to the microphone, talking for 15 minutes straight like that leaves me really tired. Right now I'm only doing one presentation a day and having others cover for me - I used to do at least three a day. I've read that it can take a few months to be back at 100%, so since I'm only 1 month out, I'll assume it's not abnormal.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sopranos are commonly using the upper range of their singing voice:aim33:.
But if hoarseness is present, ask for the videostroboscopy - this procedure will evaluate your vocal folds (for paresis) and swelling due to post-surgery hypo; it will also rule out damage from intubation or respiratory infection


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. I am soprano 
Now I talk like I have smoked a few packs...lol
My husband thinks it is sexy. I, on the other hand, wish I was back to normal. I too get tired after trying to talk. I sure hope this is temporary.

Thx. I will ask the dr. at my next visit in January.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

A husky or "baked potato" voice can be from swollen vocal folds.
Sometimes a scaring tissue can grow close to the voice nerve and cause irritation; try to speak while holding your head in the different position
Also, do you have a pulling sensation on the front of your neck while talking?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Thanks. I am soprano
> Now I talk like I have smoked a few packs...lol
> My husband thinks it is sexy. I, on the other hand, wish I was back to normal. I too get tired after trying to talk. I sure hope this is temporary.
> 
> Thx. I will ask the dr. at my next visit in January.


If after a few more months there is no improvement, you may wish to see an ENT.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

angel1976 said:


> A husky or "baked potato" voice can be from swollen vocal folds.
> Sometimes a scaring tissue can grow close to the voice nerve and cause irritation; try to speak while holding your head in the different position
> Also, do you have a pulling sensation on the front of your neck while talking?


Yes, there is a pulling sensation on the front of my neck while talking. I was to start massaging vitamin E on my incision and neck area today. While I was rubbing it in I noticed an extremely "thick" area in the front of my neck (guessing it is scar tissue). I believe this is what the dr. wanted me to "break up". I am supposed to do this 10 minutes, 3 times per day.

Anyone else required to do this?

Thank you so much for the pm 

Merry Christmas everybody!!
hugs6
:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was not instructed to do it, but my husband suggested I start it two weeks after surgery. When I went for my two month follow up, it turns out I had a slight neuroma forming (despite scar massage), so that's when my surgeon said to get busy "squishing" that scar.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Alicia
I had TT on June 14, 2011....after surgery my voice was hoarse, husky and barely audible. Also - I had to eat and drink very carefully because I kept choking.
When I went back to the surgeon (one week post TT) he did a scope of my throat and found that my left vocal cords were paralyzed.
He knew the nerve was intact (due to nerve conduction during surgery) and suggested that it was probably bruised and would just be a matter of time for it to heal and begin to work again...perhaps as long as 3 months.
I went back every 6 weeks to be scoped to see if it was beginning to show signs of healing.....and finally at about 4.5 months post surgery he could see some vibration. I'm now at about 6 months and my voice is nearly normal and I can eat and drink without problem. 
My singing voice isn't all that - but then, it wasn't all that before either. Darn it! 
So I just wanted you to know, you're not alone.....and chances are your voice will recover. 
Be patient and best wishes!

Weeble


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

The doctor can say anything ,but the old rule says "if doctor sees an exposed voice nerve during the surgery then it may be damaged"
The last poster had the nerve stretched (partial damage), so the function of vocal fold was restored as intact nerve fibers took over


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will keep going forward 

Merry Christmas.


----------

